# 2013 Offseason Thread



## RollWithEm

I felt jealous that the Lakers had one of these but not the Bucks. There's a lot of potential for upheaval in Milwaukee this summer. Here are the main issues I see:

1) Will Monta exercise his early termination option?

2) How high will the Bucks go when matching offers for Jennings (if at all)?

3) Who will be this team's head coach of the future?

4) Is J.J. Redick part of their plans?

5) As several teams are proving in this year's playoffs, it is becoming exceedingly difficult to win games in the NBA with two non-shooting starters (like Mbah a Moute and Sanders). We know Sanders is going nowhere. Should the organization give Mbah a Moute an ultimatum that he needs to become offensively viable by adding the corner 3 to his game along with a one-dribble pull-up or be relegated to reserve duty?

6) This isn't even a question: AMNESTY DREW GOODEN!

7) Can John Henson develop into a low-post scorer?

8) What will this team do with the cap space they could get after losing Redick, Ellis, Jennings, two of them, or even all three?


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Offseason Thread*

1) I think he will. He has said previously that he would and I don't think he likes being in Milwaukee.

2) They're going to match too high of an offer for him. Hopefully they trade him.

3) Best coach available who is willing to go to Milwaukee.

4) I hope so since they stupidly traded Tobias Harris for him.

5) If he doesn't add any offense to his game he needs to ride the bench as is.

6) Amnesty for Drew Gooden needs to happen.

7) I think he can. He has shown flashes of becoming one this season.

8) What will this team do with the cap space they could get after losing Redick, Ellis, Jennings, two of them, or even all three?[/


----------



## JonMatrix

*Re: Offseason Thread*

1) Will Monta exercise his early termination option?
Yes, and Milwaukee doesn't have much of a chance to re-sign him.

2) How high will the Bucks go when matching offers for Jennings (if at all)?
I'm not sure how much he'll get in RFA, and I could see him taking a qualifying offer and becoming a UFA next summer. But I'm not really sure of who is going to have cap space that needs a point guard.

3) Who will be this team's head coach of the future?
Seems like Kelvin Sampson would be the guy.

4) Is J.J. Redick part of their plans?
He'll probably re-sign for a slightly above market deal to be the starting SG next season with Monta gone.

5) As several teams are proving in this year's playoffs, it is becoming exceedingly difficult to win games in the NBA with two non-shooting starters (like Mbah a Moute and Sanders). We know Sanders is going nowhere. Should the organization give Mbah a Moute an ultimatum that he needs to become offensively viable by adding the corner 3 to his game along with a one-dribble pull-up or be relegated to reserve duty?

Sure.

6) This isn't even a question: AMNESTY DREW GOODEN!
Might as well.

7) Can John Henson develop into a low-post scorer?
He had a couple big games late in the year. I think he can do it if he continues to add muscle and adjust to the physicality of the NBA.

8) What will this team do with the cap space they could get after losing Redick, Ellis, Jennings, two of them, or even all three?
Probably nothing, but I could see them overpaying Redick, or possibly JR Smith if he demands too much money for the Knicks to sign him.


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Offseason Thread*

Realized I forgot to answer #8.

8) What will this team do with the cap space they could get after losing Redick, Ellis, Jennings, two of them, or even all three?

We'll overpay FAs like we always do because no one is interested in going to Milwaukee.


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Offseason Thread*

Looks like the Bucks are eyeing up SVG and Sampson. I can't see SVG wanting to go to Milwaukee though, so Sampson has a better chance.

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/05/02/ainge-says-celtics-face-very-hard-decision-with-pierce-this-summer/#/2013/05/02/reports-bucks-interested-in-stan-van-gundy-for-coaching-job/


----------



## letsgoceltics

*Re: Offseason Thread*

RWE is a Bucks' fan this week?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Offseason Thread*



letsgoceltics said:


> RWE is a Bucks' fan this week?


I do not have a favorite team. I haven't had one since Seattle lost the Sonics. I follow all the teams as closely as I can.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: How Would You Fix the Bucks?*



Dornado said:


> *Has Scott Skiles warn out his welcome yet in Milwaukee?*
> 
> I think Skiles has to go and sooner is better. Skiles isn't a bad coach and he's certainly a great guy to bring in to introduce a culture change or turn your bunch of NBA losers into something resembling a competitive team, but at a certain point he seems to lose guys. I'm not sure if he's overbearing or too demanding or if it is more a commentary on NBA players, but it seems to be true wherever he goes. If you're a Bucks fan you have to be worried about what kind of impact Stephen Jackson, who called Skiles a "college coach", had on Brandon Jennings last year... hopefully Skiles hasn't completely lost the team. Scott Skiles and an undersized backcourt just brings backs memories of mediocrity in Chicago.
> *
> Who would you consider the Bucks' core players at this time?*
> 
> Brandon Jennings. Monta Ellis to an extent... though maybe more as an asset. On the periphery guys like Moute and Udoh are nice defensive pieces, though Moute may help more on a team that is ready to contend.
> 
> *Would you amnesty Drew Gooden?*
> 
> I'm on the fence on this. I think Drew Gooden is a bum - let me get that out of the way first. That being said, I think the Bucks would have a hard time replacing his production. Normally I would argue that teams should be really conservative with how they use their amnesty clause, but there aren't a lot of other guys that were on the Bucks roster when the CBA was ratified that seem like amnesty candidates, so it isn't as much of a concern for me. Generally I'd say no... but if amnestying Drew Gooden meant you were able to retain Ersan Illyasova or bring in a 4 that can give you consistent production I'd consider it. If they were smart they'd just play him 18 minutes a game off the bench.
> 
> *What would you do with the 12th and 42nd picks?*
> 
> BPA is the general answer, other than PG (though none are really rumored to go in that range anyway). I'm not sure who the best player is, but I wouldn't worry too much about positional needs other than avoiding adding another small guard.
> 
> *What trades would you make?*
> 
> If you can find a taker for Beno Udrih, I'd move him. As Roux2Dope mentioned, if you can't resign Monta Ellis you have to flip that asset for something of value.
> *
> What has your opinion been thusfar on Ekpe Udoh? Larry Sanders? Tobias Harris?*
> 
> I actually like what I've seen from Ekpe Udoh. My question with Udoh, as well as with Sanders, is whether or not Skiles will give them a long enough leash to make the impact they're capable of making on the defensive end. I can just see Skiles feeding Bucks fans a steady diet of Drew Gooden. Anyway, Udoh is a guy I'd be testing as much as possible at the 5 and 4 this year... you need to figure out if he's a piece in place for the future. Sanders I'm a little skeptical about at this point... I was high on him coming out of college but I'm starting to worry that he's getting close to the point where he needs to show something or be written off. I don't watch a ton of Bucks games, so take that with a grain of salt... maybe Skiles is holding him back. Tobias Harris seems nice... he's super, super young still and from what I've seen he seems to have decent potential at the 3.
> 
> *Would you exercise your team option on Shaun Livingston for 1 year at $3.5 mil?*
> 
> I love me some Shaun Livingston, but that's probably too much to pay for him. He's kind of a useful guy to have around if you can play him at the 2 next to Ellis or Jennings and let them work off ball while he basically runs the point. 3.5 million just seems steep... if he's willing to resign for less I'd do it.
> *
> How would you approach free agency?*
> 
> Spencer Hawes? I wouldn't put many eggs in the free agency basket. In general you want to find guys with high ceilings that are young enough to grow with Jennings, I just don't think those guys (if they exist) are lining up to sign with Milwaukee.
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/salaries/milwaukee.htm


Pretty interesting to look back at our thoughts pre-season... funny how I was more interested in seeing Udoh get minutes than Sanders at the beginning of the year. I was all on the Sanders bandwagon when he was in college/drafted... then tried to jump off right before the season... which just so happened to be his breakout year. 

What do you guys think about your projected fixes for the Bucks?


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: How Would You Fix the Bucks?*

What this team really needs is a new Mark Cubcan-esque owner.


----------



## roux

*Sampson and McMilan frontrunners for Bucks job*

http://www.brewhoop.com/2013/5/6/4303672/nate-mcmillan-kelvin-sampson-bucks-interview

I think if the bucks go re-build you bring in a teacher like Sampson and start developing some young players...if the 8 seed mentality continues and we see a veteran overhaul of the Roster i guees you bring in McMilan... I prefer Sampson and hope we give some consideration to a guy like Brian Shaw


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Sampson and McMilan frontrunners for Bucks job*

I think McMilan ends up as an assistatn with LA or coaching in Detroit. We need to do a full rebuild and Sampson seems like a good coach for that.


----------



## roux

*Re: Sampson and McMilan frontrunners for Bucks job*



Prince said:


> I think McMilan ends up as an assistatn with LA or coaching in Detroit. We need to do a full rebuild and Sampson seems like a good coach for that.


I know we need to rebuild, you know we need to rebuild, the near million or so people that live in Milwaukee and its surrounding counties know that, unfortunately Kohl and Hammond dont and they are the only ones that matter


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Sampson and McMilan frontrunners for Bucks job*

The sad truth for a Bucks fan.


----------



## Bubbles

*Report: Jerry Sloan meets with Bucks to discuss coaching job*



> In the category of unemployed future Hall of Fame coaches, Phil Jackson has been capturing the large majority of the spotlight in recent weeks.
> 
> But while it remains to be seen if the former Lakers and Bulls coach will re-enter the NBA anytime soon, another member of this rarest of clubs may be getting closer to making his return: Jerry Sloan.
> 
> According to two people with knowledge of the situation, the former Utah Jazz coach who resigned abruptly in Feb. 2011 has already met with the Milwaukee Bucks about their vacant coaching position and is being seriously considered. The people spoke to USA TODAY Sports the condition of anonymity because of the private nature of the coaching search.
> 
> Sloan has been looking for a landing spot for quite some time, but he could be a tailor-made fit for a Bucks situation that has much in common with the Utah job he held for 23 years. Milwaukee's locker room dynamic was shaky from training camp on, and the midseason departure of coach Scott Skiles and insertion of Jim Boylan as an interim did little to change the fact that the Bucks are in need of a coach who will command respect. While Sloan was reportedly being considered by the Brooklyn Nets, a reunion with former Jazz point guard Deron Williams is not on the horizon.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nba/bucks/2013/05/13/milwaukee-bucks-coach-jerry-sloan/2156333/


----------



## roux

*Re: Report: Jerry Sloan meets with Bucks to discuss coaching job*



Prince said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nba/bucks/2013/05/13/milwaukee-bucks-coach-jerry-sloan/2156333/


I'm speechless, this could either be the best or worst thing the Bucks could do... if you bring sloan in the bucks "all in" mentality is likely to continue which i dont really agree with, however if thats their line of thinking you couldnt do much better than Sloan if he is up for the challange


----------



## Bubbles

Draft Express has us taking Dennis Schroeder at #15. No complaints at all if that happens.


----------



## Bubbles

Now DraftExpress and nbadraft.net have us taking Shabazz Muhammad. Not sure how I feel about that. I can't see him playing well with Monta or BJ (if we even retain one of them). If the Bucks get some sense in them and start with a clean slate he could be a good piece going forward if he pans out.


----------



## 29380

*Sources: Bucks want Smith and Copeland
*


----------



## JonMatrix

One of the CBS guys is saying that the Bucks want Jennings to stay now and that they'll probably match an offer for him unless it's something absurd.


----------



## Diable

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9483836/drew-gooden-waived-milwaukee-bucks-amnesty-provision

Gooden gets amnestied. It seems tragic for you guys


----------



## RollWithEm

Diable said:


> Gooden gets amnestied.


The fact that it took this long is perplexing.


----------



## Jzilla

Lot of bad moves by us this offseason. We trade Mbah Moute for nothing, we have no PG, we still are flooded with average bigs (besides Sanders and Henson), we bring back average players from the past, it's just been BAD. We had a decent draft IMO, but other than that it's been a brutal offseason. Another mediocre year on the way....or maybe they'll be smart and just tank.


----------



## Dornado

Hard to argue with any of that... I did like the Giannis Antedekoumbo (spelling?) pick because I think the Bucks need to roll the dice on guys with high ceilings... the whole Tobias Harris to JJ Redick to nothing of use transition was pretty frustrating to watch unfold, even as a guy that just half-ass roots for the Bucks when the Bulls aren't on. I don't mind the OJ Mayo pickup.

Hopefully Henson and others can take a few more steps in the right direction.


----------



## Jzilla

Yeah Giannis has massive upside though it may take a while for him to reach his full potential. Mayo is a decent pickup, but is he really and truly that much better than Monta? And don't even get me started on the Redick-Harris trade...


----------



## Jzilla

Bucks are trading Brandon Jennings for Brandon Knight. Not ideal (I'm still bummed about Teague), but if it gets rid of Jennings I'm all for it.


----------



## RollWithEm

> Although contract figures were not immediately known, sources say Larry Sanders is expected to receive an extension with an annual salary in excess of $10 million. He averaged 9.8 points, 9.5 rebounds and 2.8 blocks in just 27.3 minutes per game last season.


ESPN.com

Sounds about right for him dollar-wise but a bit premature.


----------



## Jzilla

I disagree. We needed to go ahead and lock up Sanders and we've gotten it done.


----------



## RollWithEm

Great article about Sanders' new contract: http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...s-big-man-must-do-to-justify-his-new-contract


----------



## Bubbles

I'm excited to see how he does this season. If he keeps improving then we got him back at a bargain.


----------



## Jzilla

Bucks traded Ish Smith and Slava Kravtsov earlier today to the Suns for Caron Butler. Not an awful trade but it doesn't really make us better or worse.


----------

